# Pls help me - international adoption



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, im a newbie on this thread.  We've had a very tough year - after ttc for a few yrs we found that my dh had low sperm mortility and morphology and due to ovarian cysts i only have one ovary - the docs told us the only way to get pregnant was to go ahead with ICSI.  Our second attempt was successful, and i was pregnant with twins.  Sadly we lost both our baby girls due to premature labour - my waters broke when i was 21wks +5 days pregnant on the 30th March.  

Three weeks later i ended up back in hospital with numb hands and feet and difficulty walking - after weeks of tests i was diagnosed with GBS - this is a sydrome where your immune system attacks your own nervous system. Ive been in hospital since mid May, i started to get a relapse a month ago and the latest EMG has shown that i have continued damage particularly to my feet and legs so they had now rediagnosed my sydrome as CIDP - which is the chronic version of GBS - which basically means that i could have further relapses for the rest of my life. 

I'm now back home after 5 months in hospital - its been a slow process but im now walking again with a stick. Before i left the rehab unit i spoke to the doctors about getting pregnant again - it seems that the neurologists and gynies do not know enough about GBS/CIDP and pregnancy.  They have told me that some research has shown that my illness may come back after another pregnancy.  

So we are now going to take a look at adoption. I've been in contact with our local council and recieved their pack but unfortunately they do not seem to have any toddlers available (only children aged 6+) - we would like to adopt a child of two siblings ideally under the age of one - or worst case under the age of 2. So we are going to start looking into international adoption - but where do i start The website has shown lists and lists of agencies, i read all i can and now im more confused that ever - so could someone please give me a quick run down of what we should expect, how long does it take and how we pick an agency? Is China a good place to adopt from? Also do you think that my illness would have any impact on adoption? I dont believe i have CIDP and think its the one off form called GBS but thought i'd check with you ladies first.
Thanks alot for all your help - we really hope that 2008 will be our year


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi there

im sorry to hear about everything u have gone thru.  

i dont know anything about international adoption, but hopefully someone else on the site will be able to help.

good luck with your journey and take care.

lots of love camly xxx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Dear Kate

Sorry about all your loss's and health.  I hope you are making a good recovery.  Your local council will do the homesurvey for adoption abroad, I heard it takes a while longer than national adoption.  

Each country abroad has a different set of rules and requrements, ie single or married couples, whether they want you to have certain tests etc. 

As far as your health is concerned I am afraid I can't help in answering that, I think you will need to speak to your local authority and explain your condition to them and ask them to try and give an assesement of whether this will have an impact.

Lots of luckxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Kate, 
Am so sorry to hear about your year but it sounds like you are making some really positive steps forward. Unfortunately I don't know anything about international adoption, but have you tried other local authorities (as a rough guide any in a 50 mile radius may take you on) if it's the age thing that is a big issue for you, you may find that other LA's are looking for adoptors for younger children and quite a few on here have adopted children less than 18 months old, although the LA's would probably expect you to consider 0-3years. We have just been placed with siblings 'Charlie' who is 4 and 'Lola' who is 16 months.
Good luck for whatever you decide
Viva
XXX


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Kate,
Just to add my hello and I am so sorry to hear of all you have gone through. I am afraid I can't help with your questions either, I hope someone here will be able to.
Take care JD x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Kate

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and ill-health.   Unfortunately I too cannot offer any advice around your questions.

I am sure there will be someone who can give you some good advice.

Take Care
Lynn x


----------



## sarah sez (Oct 24, 2007)

Kate,

I have sent you a PM re international adoption.

Sarah (newbie!) xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Kate
Am so sorry to hear of your loss and subsequent health issues, I hope you are feeling better and are making a good recovery.  No doubt you are please to be home after so long in hospital.

We have recently been approved for upto 2 children, 0-4years.  From my understanding of international adoption you still have to go through the same process in the UK as you would for domestic adoption but 1) you have to pay for it and 2) you are not a priority as you will not be helping a child in this country so 'in-house' adopters will get a social worker assigned first and get on prep courses first.

I'm afraid I can't help re your health, you would need to talk to SS to get a better idea.

Good Luck
Love
OT x


----------



## Loobie1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Kate,
So, so sorry to hear what you have been through. 
R international adoption, don't know if this is of any help, but there is a programme on sky real lives tomorrow, called 'Baby Race'  Just been down stairs to check the time, it's at 2pm. There is a lady on there who is adopting from China. It may give you some info.

Good things come to those who wait,

Loobie1
xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Kate,

We are also interested in international adoption. I've made a start thanks to sr sarah  and have found loads of information and books of interest. I've ordered a couple off of amazon and hope to receive those in the next couple of days.

We would like to adopt from China but they seem to be one of the strictest countries in terms of what their criteria are for adoptive families. Hold on I'll try to find the link
Here's one, just follow the links http://www.dfes.gov.uk/intercountryadoption/countries.shtml

Can you tell me where you found the list of agencies? I haven't found anything like that yet.

Thanks in advance and best of luck with your journey,

Angiexxx

/links


----------



## sarah sez (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Kate,

Just wanted to know if you received my e mail and just shout if you want to know any thing else as have loads of info.

Sr Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahN (Nov 5, 2007)

Dear Kate

I am so sorry to read about your terrible time.  You will always have your two precious girls, they are your daughters.

We are also considering adoption abroad although are still in the forever wait insisted upon before we can move on.  I have made a few enquires and found the Intercounty Adoption Centre very kind with a lot of good information (www.icacentre.org.uk).  They have information days for prospective parents, and also for the wider family so grans, grandads, uncles and aunts can also get invovled if they want to.  I have not been to one yet but we will do soon (as soon as I know we can go without me blubbering through most of it although I bet I wouldn't be the only one).  Who knows, we might see you there.

Good luck for a calm and straight forward as possible adoption.

Love

Sarah


----------

